# gear 10L



## mirko (Oct 26, 2013)

I am hoping that someone has a feed gear the closest to the ajustment slot, it has two gears on it and mine is missing a couple of teeth.Ant help finding one would be fantastic.Thanks for your time   Milan


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 26, 2013)

I likely have the part, but have no idea exactly what part you are talking about.  Please explain what gear you mean?

I have no Ida what adjustment slot is.  


Bernie


----------



## mirko (Oct 26, 2013)

Well Bernie the gear is inside the cover on the back of the head stock.It is one of the gears that drive the lead screw.It is the gear that is the farthest from the  lead screw and it is just below the the ajusting slot.My machine is a 1942 10L.The gear is inside the rear cover on the head stock.It is 2 gears in one there is a 1 inch or so gap between the large gear and the smaller one.I hope I was able to help with description? Thank you Milan


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 27, 2013)

mirko said:


> Well Bernie the gear is inside the cover on the back of the head stock.It is one of the gears that drive the lead screw.It is the gear that is the farthest from the  lead screw and it is just below the the ajusting slot.My machine is a 1942 10L.The gear is inside the rear cover on the head stock.It is 2 gears in one there is a 1 inch or so gap between the large gear and the smaller one.I hope I was able to help with description? Thank you Milan



How about posting a pic, that would make it a lot easier.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 27, 2013)

mirko said:


> Well Bernie the gear is inside the cover on the back of the head stock.It is one of the gears that drive the lead screw.It is the gear that is the farthest from the  lead screw and it is just below the the ajusting slot.My machine is a 1942 10L.The gear is inside the rear cover on the head stock.It is 2 gears in one there is a 1 inch or so gap between the large gear and the smaller one.I hope I was able to help with description? Thank you Milan



I think I know what you mean Milan- I am sorry to say that the machine I am parting out is a 1955 with the double tumbler gearbox, so this arrangement is probably different.  

I have a friend who has a second parts lathe, with a single tumbler gearbox.  I can ask him today for you.


Bernie


----------



## mirko (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you Bernie,I have located the complete banjo assembly.The one I have has excessive runout on the slider gear so I have elected to replace the whole shootin match.I would really like to thank you for all the time you spent.Thank you again Milan


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 29, 2013)

Great!  Let us know how it runs for you


Bernie


----------

